# Exercise?



## aerdna (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi,

I'm sorry if this is a repeat and has already been discussed. I'm looking for some advice about exercise and the whole isci/ivf process. I started my first injection today for my second try at ICSI (I've also had 3 failed attempts at FET - well, one was bfp but miscarried after a few days). When can I exercise until - I know not in the 2ww but can I exercise before - I've been going to a Zumba class which is quite fun. I've read that you shouldn't exercise so your body can concentrate on making good eggs etc but I've also read that you should keep fit and healthy?? 

Anyone know anything about this?

Thanks for your help and support. 

Aerdna

P.s. I've been caffeine free for about 6 months know but have recently heard that decaf tea and coffee isnt good for women doing ivf and we should avoidfizzy drinks. Can anyone explain why that is or are decaf teas and diet fizzy drinks actually ok to drink? Thanks again


----------



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Aerdna

I'm still exercising at the moment, but it really does depend on how I feel, i'm not pushing myself massively, just not quite ready to give up completely, I will stop next week as it's EC Monday for me.  

As for caffeine, its not recommended, however I cannot live without it completely so I have one or two cups of coffee a day (I was on 8!!)  In most fizzy drinks is something called aspartme, which is again, not supposed to be good, but I would imagine that if you only had one fizzy drink a day or so that would be ok also.

There's so many do's and don't's, and depending where you look, there is conflicting information.  I've gone with gut instinct this time, and if I REALLY fancy a caffeine free diet coke, then i'll have one.  There's enough stress already without denying yourself too much 

Good luck with your tx

x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I believe in everything in moderation. Through my IVF I had one cup tea a day and one fizzy drink at lunchtime and apart from that I would just drink water.

I can't answer the exercise question, as I have never exercised in my life! I like walking, so perhaps do something which is quite gentle.

Good luck.

x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

There has been research to show that people who strenously excercise during any part of the ivf cycle have a lower success rate. It is recommended that you only do gentle walking or swimming for period before 2ww and then nothing apart from very gentle walking for 2ww.

http://www.wellsphere.com/green-living-article/regular-exercise-prior-to-ivf-treatment-lowers-success-rate/340866

Aerdna - I am really sorry that you have had a m/c. Just wondered whether you have had any testing to see why you may have had a m/c?

I would really recommend some basic m/c testing for all women undergoing ivf - your GP can do many of the basics for you and it may help eliminate some of the most commen causes of bfns etc. 
Best of luck to all,
Daisy
x

/links


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Decaf can be bad for you as some of the processes for taking out the caffeine use chemicals which aren't that great for the body. If you can find one that is naturally decaffeinated (think it involves steaming or washing the caffeine out rather than the chemicals) they can be good for you. Apparently redbush is good but I've never liked it. I just googled naturally decaffeinated tea and there were a few responses which is promising. Must check out the Yorkshire tea that I currently drink.


Many fizzy drinks, especially coke, contain caffeine but the bad bit is in the diet drinks which contain aspartame which, according to a book on fertility I bought, turns into formaldehyde when reaching body temp   


Our clinic recommends no more than 2-3 cups of tea/coffee a day which is tough. I found that by only having one normal tea in the morning, then switching to decaf, I weaned myself off my 6/7 cuppa a day habit and now drink loads of water but only one or two cups of tea a day. I haven't had a diet coke since November which for me is unheard of as I used to not be able to get through the day without my afternoon dc but after a few weeks things settled down. It can be difficult some days to drink lots of water but I always manage at least half a litre and usually 1.5-2. My skin is much clearer, hair better, weight more under control without having to be quite so careful with what I'm eating. I also found it made the last cycle much easier physically.


As for exercise, there are different opinions. Our old clinic said no bouncy exercise at all. THe new one said don't take up any new exercise but carrying on with exercise your body is used to is ok. If you're not sure, speak to a nurse at your clinic.


Good luck with everything


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Gold Blend decaff is decaffeinated using water so should be OK, just check the label on the jar, it clearly states how it is decaffeinated on the one I buy.

For cold drinks I tend to go with dilute juices, quite a few of the low calorie ones (I buy sainsbury's ones) now use sucralose rather than aspartame, again it's a case of checking the labels and going with what you feel comfortable with.

I had heard the same about exercise in that if you already do it regularly them carrying on as long as it is low impact should be OK, but I always stop the gym during my 2WW and just do some gentle walking instead, my clinic say no swimming for 5 days after ET, some say none at all in the 2WW.


----------



## aerdna (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks so much to you all for your advice - it's really helpful.

I think I'll go decaf - and try to minimise my fizzy drink intake (but not cut it out as you've got to be able to have something you like!)

as for the exercise - i think i'll see how it goes, play it by ear - if i'm not feeling good i wont go, if i am i will.  i guess my body will tell me what it wants me to do.

Daisyg - i've had lots of tests to try and find out why i miscarried.  Neither me or my other half has anything wrong chromosones wise - and i also had the anti-phospholipide (no idea how to spell that!) test, which also came back normal.  They say it's just one of those things - but i really hope it doesnt happen again though.  Thanks for the advice though!

aerdna


----------



## Josey1 (Oct 15, 2010)

I was starting the training for a half-Ironman triathlon (1.2 mile swim, 56 mile bike, 13.1 mile run) when we had our consult. I innocently asked if I could keep training for it thru IVF and was given a resounding no. my doc said it would be OK to keep doing things I was already used to at a light to moderate intensity, but to stop high-impact exercise, like running, aerobics or plyometric training, during the cycle because your ovaries get quite 
Arge during stimming and you run the risk of torsion, or flipping one of them. from what I've been able to find, that is a fairly rare occurrence, but why risk it? I hope to keep cycling, swimming and doing Pilates or yoga during the cycle, but as you said, listening to your body is always most important.
The main study about exercise and IVF that I read looked at long-term exercise patterns more than what people did during the cycle itself and found that women with a history of regular, high-intensity exercise had worse success rates -- so much for being healthy! But, I also noted some reports on that study pointed out that it didn't account for a host of other factors that might play into the success rate. For example, it didn't account for BMI, so it's hard to know whether heavy exercise or the low BMI of some very fit women accounted for their problems.


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi all,

I think the crucial point in all of this is whether by doing anything like drinking fizzy drinks, strenous exercise, caffeine etc will lead you to wonder 'what if' should you get a bfn or m/c.

Having experienced several miscarriages, it was more about this for me really.  I really wanted as few things to look back on and wonder.

Daisy
xx


----------



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

I think that if you think you might regret it, or have to question if its ok to do, then just don't do it.
I did my last gym visit last Sunday, will go and have a gentle swim tomorrow instead and then i've got EC Monday

x


----------



## sally0582 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Just read a good post... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233077.0 explains all about exercise/diet etc.

Hope it helps - good luck!!

Sal xx


----------

